# My first horizontal card cut



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave:

It's finally warm enough to shoot outdoors and try my new card holder.

As usually, distance is 10 m and ammo 3/8" steel.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shooting Kalevala. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice cut! I like your card holder, I have to think to make one similar for my catchbox! 
As usual great shooting Kal...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done! That is a tough shot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BC-Slinger said:


> Nice shooting Kalevala. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Thanks, outdoors shooting feels great after few months in the dark basement.



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice cut! I like your card holder, I have to think to make one similar for my catchbox!
> As usual great shooting Kal...


Thanks, can't wait to se yours :thumbsup:



Charles said:


> Nicely done! That is a tough shot.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles, this felt much easier than vertical card cut.



treefork said:


> Nice one .


Thanks treefork



Tag said:


> Great shooting


Thanks Tag


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great shooting!! Also great catchbox and card holder! I will borrow the idea!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BAT said:


> Great shooting!! Also great catchbox and card holder! I will borrow the idea!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks BAT 

Really interesting to see how your card holder looks.


----------

